# Zilla Killas + WSBS + Friends = TOTAL DESTRUCTION!



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Got one going out today...and this one WILL leave a mark. Hmmm, who could have gotten us so riled up that we called in reinforcements? 

9405 5036 9930 0136 7101 93

Next up?!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank God for the Postal Strike, I'm safe this time LOL LOL

Can't wait to see the target.. and destruction...:target:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

The mad sniper crawled into position on the grassy knoll, lined up the target in the crosshairs and managed to squeeze off a single round. One shot, one kill.

9405 5036 9930 0136 6454 1X


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Sucks to be that guy. Thats a major strike right there. Hopefully it wont be another ZK dud. :hurt:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Thank God for the Postal Strike, I'm safe this time LOL LOL
> 
> Can't wait to see the target.. and destruction...:target:


Yeah...be glad that you are safe from this one...the target next week will be VERY simlar to this one as well...A whole group of us!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Swany said:


> Sucks to be that guy. Thats a major strike right there. Hopefully it wont be another ZK dud. :hurt:


Yes Rob, it's gonna suck for this guy starting Wed or Thur when the bombs start dropping. I have first hand experience that ZK can lay down a mighty beating. Now combine that along with the WSBS and friends, total destruction. :kicknuts:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Swany said:


> Sucks to be that guy. Thats a major strike right there. Hopefully it wont be another ZK dud. :hurt:


Trust me this ain't no DUD! Mine going out in the afternoon!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

on my way to PO in 30 min to launch mine - then will be out of town for the week but at least will have my computer with me this time so I can check in on the DESTRUCTION!!!!


----------



## lord1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

+







?

This should be hilarious.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Your in trouble David! Nice launch Kipp!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Swany said:


> Sucks to be that guy. Thats a major strike right there. Hopefully it wont be another ZK dud. :hurt:


Haha, yeah it does. And this one won't be a dud... the WSBS (a.k.a. the Ninja, the Lawyer and the Butt-Dryer Guy) are riding with 'em on this one!

Speaking of which, *950010X0242611710X006X*


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

So first off... Launched:

9405 5036 9930 0135 9271 03

Second off... This caused a great internal conflict for me. I felt the target was deserving of the destruction, but working with the dirty llamas? Just didn't feel right...

So in order to maintain proper balance. One of the llamas needed to pay.

9405 5036 9930 0135 9271 27

Edit: And what's a bomb run without a photo?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> So first off... Launched:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0135 9271 03
> 
> ...


Nice David. Your reasoning makes perfect sense. Got to keep them on Their toes and show them that they're not safe even during joint bombing runs.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

2 DC's and 3 packages......watch out, mystery bomb going out!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

max gas said:


> 2 DC's and 3 packages......watch out, mystery bomb going out!


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/293101-wsbs-target-locked.html


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The other one was part of the WSBS run (there is another thread).


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> The other one was part of the WSBS run (there is another thread).


Got it. The haze from the weekend is still wearing off. :new_all_coholic:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

max gas said:


> The mad sniper crawled into position on the grassy knoll, lined up the target in the crosshairs and managed to squeeze off a single round. One shot, one kill.
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0136 6454 1X


Since Mike has stolen my sniper-lingo for this thread biggrin1, I'll just state that at noon today I will provide him with a short burst of small arms supporting fire. With two snipers on this mission, death will be sure and swift (with lots of jokes and photos to boot!).

And all you non-WSBS readers out there, see how proud David has made us by having the nads to launch a concurrent bitch-slap volley into the midst of ZK, and mid-joint-mission at that. Killer.

Now if we could just get him to stop with all the buttcheek-drying, we'd be a formidable crew up here.

:ss


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Getting David to stop butt-drying would be like cutting off Sampson's hair. It'll render him weak and impotent.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

more duds?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Getting David to stop butt-drying would be like cutting off Sampson's hair. It'll render him weak and impotent.


Yet it's not the butt-drying _per se _that's getting to me, but my constantly wondering about the possible source of the ever-present wetness leading to the need to dry that most disturbs me...

Followed by concerns about chafing. :ss


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Yet it's not the butt-drying _per se _that's getting to me, but my constantly wondering about the possible source of the ever-present wetness leading to the need to dry that most disturbs me...
> 
> Followed by concerns about chafing. :ss


Now that's a true friend. Concerned about his wet ass and chafing. The world needs more people like you Terry.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Who said it was wet? Maybe I just like the feeling of warm air rushing across my nether regions...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

max gas said:


> Now that's a true friend. Concerned about his wet ass and chafing. *The world needs more people like you Terry*.


We do what we can.

_<Ah! First-person plural!>_


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Who said it was wet? Maybe I just like the feeling of warm air rushing across my nether regions...


Gives a whole new meaning to the term "blow job."

Too far? Yeah, Too far...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Ahhhhh yes. Another thread that has taken a random turn and gotten off subject. I love it! Nothing better than discussing blowdrying you nether regions with a group of guys on a forum.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

max gas said:


> Ahhhhh yes. Another thread that has taken a random turn and gotten off subject. I love it! Nothing better than discussing blowdrying you nether regions with a group of guys on a forum.


I concur. What's next?

By the way, any of you guys use the talcum powder down there?

:ss


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I concur. What's next?
> 
> By the way, any of you guys use the talcum powder down there?
> 
> :ss


I prefer a light dusting with baby powder


----------



## lord1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

I prefer gold bond.

I love that this forum can go from "we're gonna bomb you" to "lets discuss nut powder"


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> I concur. What's next?
> 
> By the way, any of you guys use the talcum powder down there?
> 
> :ss


No, but in high school, I convinced a large contingent of freshman that a handful of icy-hot down there was the most pleasant thing ever.

There was lots of sweating and cursing. I was highly amused.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Baby powder? Come on, Mike. Be a man! Pinaud's Clubman is the way to go - ask your barber. You can even get the aftershave of like scent.

Unless your lady has a thing for the baby powder?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I would just like to point out I am not the one who sent the conversation down this path.

I am not responsible for the actions of others based off of what I like to do in my spare time. :wink:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I would just like to point out I am not the one who sent the conversation down this path.
> 
> I am not responsible for the actions of others based off of what I like to do in my spare time. :wink:


You are responsible David. You have the avatar that threw us down this winding and disturbing road.

And just to clarify, I don't use baby powder or any other nut powders. I go au natural, if they're sweaty or there's stickage I just deal with it.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you, gentlemen, for getting me through this Monday morning with a smile on my face.

Now back to your regularly scheduled bomb-stuffs...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Not a fan of the swamp ass...but if it happens, I deal! Like today, mowing the lawn = swamp ass. I like to think of it as a pleasant surprise for the wife. LOL Oh, and there was a guy on my softball team that used cornmeal to dry this "area".


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> I would just like to point out I am not the one who sent the conversation down this path.
> 
> I am not responsible for the actions of others based off of what I like to do in my spare time. :wink:





szyzk said:


>


^ David, I hold you personally responsible for this.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ^ David, I hold you personally responsible for this.


Hah! :roll:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ^ David, I hold you personally responsible for this.


That's alright. I'm used to that around the house anyways :wink:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Not a fan of the swamp ass...but if it happens, I deal! Like today, mowing the lawn = swamp ass. I like to think of it as a pleasant surprise for the wife. LOL Oh, and there was a guy on my softball team that used cornmeal to dry this "area".


Cormeal..... Interesting, I've never heard that one before. I've heard of corn starch as having the same usefulness as talcum or goldbond. I don't really understand why anyone would use something thats edible to clear up a rash. Maybe their chick likes the taste of swamp ass and cornmeal


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh is this for the bomb I have waiting to ship when I get home. I think so


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Back to topic troops!!!!

9405 5036 9930 0137 7272 68


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow this is one hell of a coordinated attack. Can't wait to see the victim!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Mr_mich said:


> Wow this is one hell of a coordinated attack. Can't wait to see the victim!


With this much artillery headed his way, there won't be much vitcim left to see.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I just hope that we don't hurt any innocent bystanders in this one...I am sick and tired of the lawsuits against ZK!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> ...I am sick and tired of the lawsuits against ZK!


...................


----------



## RockDevil (Jun 23, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No, but in high school, I convinced a large contingent of freshman that a handful of icy-hot down there was the most pleasant thing ever.
> 
> There was lots of sweating and cursing. I was highly amused.


Last year, a guy I played softball with had a tight hammy right before a cold morning tournament, so I gave him the tube of Bio-Freeze I keep in my softball bag for such occasions. I told him to just lightly apply it to the tight area, and thought nothing of it until I noticed him adjusting his cup and his 'boys' immediately after he applied the 'ointment' to his legs....mg: !!!!!!!!!

He was our leadoff hitter, so within minutes he was standing on 2nd base, uncomfortably 'adjusting' himself, rubbing his legs together, scratching, rubbing, with this WTF?!?! look on this face....even the umpire said "Son...you alright??" LOL

A guy on the other team said, "what happened to him, he get some bad beav last night??" LOL.....powerful stuff, that Bio-Freeze!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Shot over!!

0310 3490 0002 77XX


----------

